# Sciatic Nerve Pain, numb hand



## emmasmommy

Hi:) 
I am 13 weeks pregnant with twins and man oh man, i have a ton of back pain! I have a sharp shooting pain from my left hip into my buttocks and down my leg. Sometimes it is so painful i can't stand or move at all, i am stuck in the same position until my hubby can pull me out of it. Sometimes when i am walking my leg will just give out because of this and i will fall. 
Also, yesterday for most of the day, three fingers on my left hand were numb and tingly (I work in an office). 
Any advice? I am grasping at straws here. 
Also, when are you/did you go off of work (maternity leave)? I am contemplating the timing, but want to know what you felt was best and worked well for you. 

Thanks:)


----------



## akcher

I have numb painful hands since around 16 weeks. My doctor said it's edema, fluid retention that is pushing on nerves. I also have a bad habit of sleeping on my arms. So that exasperates the symptoms. Not much to do about it. It goes away after birth. :(


----------



## mcraesmum

Hi,
My back has been pretty sore and my right hip too. It scares me to think what the next 6 months are going to be like. I am nearly 14wks also. Oh and pins and needles numbness in hands I had it when I was last preggas with my 1 yr old and still get it occassionaly. I went to dr and he said next time i feel it to check my pinkies and notice that they have feeling and it is then carple tunnel(not sure if that is how it spelt) which is common in pregnancy and just after, well he was right i do have normal feeling in my pinkies and all others get tingly. The trick is to straighten them out and even using a splint to keep hands flat. If it does not go away a few months after bubs are born there is a small operation that can be done. It is so awful and scary as mine has not gone away and the thought of having twins and no feeling in hands for a while(mostly at night). It is often made worse if you use your fingers or hands a lot during day such as typing,and knitting. I know that mine isnt as often as when I was knitting. Oh some dr's reccomend an injection of anti inflamatories.

Hope this helps

Anna


----------



## vineyard

I didn't have any numbness until the last couple of months. When I sat my butt and legs would go numbs, and when I layed down. The only time I wasn't numb was standing which I couldn't do for very long in the end. It's all part of a multiples pregnancy!


----------



## mamato2more

This is the first pregnancy that I have used a belly support belt, and it really helps..But, try to stay down if you can!


----------



## malpal

I had really bad sciatica from 9 weeks, it eventually calmed down at 17 weeks. I have also got a maternity support belt and it is fabulous. Can highly reccomend it. 
xxxx


----------



## mamato2more

Do those in the UK go to chiropractors much? What is the general thought about them? Here, I think people are pretty split..some do, some dont...If I could afford it, I would be in there twice a week!


----------



## guajardo535

emmasmommy i am 14 weeks pregnant with twins and just today I had to see my ob because my left hip has been hurting really bad and it travels down my leg almost to the knee and my buttocks also hurt and feel numb i never did suffer from this with my other 3 Pregnancies and she told that there was really nothing that can be done because its the weight of the babies on the nerve putting pressure on it to cause the pain . All that can be done is rest, ice and rotate with heat that s all give me your ideas from your ob. thanks


----------



## mamato2more

Also, getting on your hands and knees and just letting your belly hang helps too


----------

